# New Reload USA Single Coil RDA



## CMMACKEM

The Reload USA SRDA, a thing of beauty(24mm base, 22mm chamber apparently), pity I don't use RDA's anymore. Should be a great performer. 1st of February 2019 release date.


"Dual Adjustable Top-Down Air Flow Hits Both Sides and Bottom Simultaneously To Maximize Flavors and Minimize Leaking."

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

So it's a Recurve RDA? 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> So it's a Recurve RDA?
> 
> Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version



Looks similar, doesn't it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

CMMACKEM said:


> Looks similar, doesn't it.


 Very very similar. 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Looks pretty good to me. Recurve with a juice well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Looks pretty good to me. Recurve with a juice well


Ya. So you don't have to Reload it often.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CTRiaan

So is it out yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

This looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

CTRiaan said:


> So is it out yet?



Launched today.


----------



## Paul33

CMMACKEM said:


> Launched today.


Launched overseas so here soon or launched here?


----------



## CMMACKEM

Paul33 said:


> Launched overseas so here soon or launched here?



Launched overseas. Ambitionz Vapor has one so a review should be up soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CeeJay

Can't find anything online. Looks interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

CeeJay said:


> Can't find anything online. Looks interesting


Looks very very cool


----------



## CeeJay

Paul33 said:


> Looks very very cool


I'll definitely be giving this a try

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

CeeJay said:


> I'll definitely be giving this a try


Like @Jean claude Vaaldamme said, looks like a recurve but with a juice well. 

Winner all round.


----------



## Paul33

Any updates on this?


----------



## CeeJay

Nothing, I've been checking YouTube on the regular. There's just one dude that's done a vid but it's in a foreign language. There's not much online. Instagram is hating the crap out of reload because they claim reload stole the recurve design.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

CeeJay said:


> Nothing, I've been checking YouTube on the regular. There's just one dude that's done a vid but it's in a foreign language. There's not much online. Instagram is hating the crap out of reload because they claim reload stole the recurve design.


I have to admit it looks similar but then again don’t half the new anything’s look like something that came out before?

I like the look of this one, I think it’s gonna be a good one.


----------



## CeeJay

Paul33 said:


> I have to admit it looks similar but then again don’t half the new anything’s look like something that came out before?
> 
> I like the look of this one, I think it’s gonna be a good one.


I agree, there's maybe every 1 in 50 new RDA's that's innovative and new. I also love the look. I have a driptech DS that I've had for months looking for the right RDA and as soon as I saw this thing I've wanted one.


----------



## Paul33

CeeJay said:


> I agree, there's maybe every 1 in 50 new RDA's that's innovative and new. I also love the look. I have a driptech DS that I've had for months looking for the right RDA and as soon as I saw this thing I've wanted one.


I don’t squonk, only use them as a dripper so this deeper juice well looks ideal. 

People need to chill. 

Possibly the design got copied but hopefully it got improved on which is the point of innovation isn’t it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Guy on Facebook flaunting his reload. Think he’s in Jhb. Trying to find out where he got it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

https://www.theecigstore.co.za/MAT33244/Reload S RDA by Reload Vapor USA

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

And first review is up(I think).

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I must say this is one good looking RDA... I promised myself no more RDA's but this one is on my shopping list!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

CMMACKEM said:


> And first review is up(I think).



Great. Now I HAVE to get it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I sometimes just don get this clone/copy thing. Yes the deck do look a bit similar to the recurve. But its far from a clone. So whats the problem? Most rda's decks look similar? All box squonkers look similar.
Did every car manufacturer in the world copy Karl Benz who designed 4 wheels, engine and steering wheel? Must we look down at all the other manufacturers?
I mean how !many ways is there to build a rda, rta, mod etc?

I see Jay Haize is going on at the Stratum 419 that is a copy of Palm bf. When I whatched the video I had to look hard to see the copy. And then you wonder, If you make a single batt squonker you are going to end up with something that looked like you copied something that is already on the market. I mean all practical shapes has probably been done allready. Otherwise you would need to make some rediculous thing like that Sigilei dual bottle squonker or the Battlestar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> Great. Now I HAVE to get it.


And I gave in and it’s en route 

Super excited for this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> And I gave in and it’s en route
> 
> Super excited for this one.



Where did you order it from @Paul33?


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Where did you order it from @Paul33?


The ecig store @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Tomorrow must come sharp sharp now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 158805
> View attachment 158806


And??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Christos said:


> And??


And it’s pretty. 

Gonna build and wick later and I’ll let you know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Paul33 said:


> And it’s pretty.
> 
> Gonna build and wick later and I’ll let you know.


You going to buy it dinner first?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

Christos said:


> You going to buy it dinner first?


Possibly. 

Stop judging me

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Eish the whole of SA is waiting for feedback

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

I’ve been trying different builds and eventually settled on a fused clapton something or other at 0.28 ohm and firing at 28w. 

Flavour is very good I must admit. Tried various different juices and they are all lekker lekker in here. 

Little bit more tweaking and I think it’ll be magic. 

From my limited time with it so far i can tell you that it’s damn well made and well worth the money. 

I’ll let you all know more after using it for the weekend.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

I need to order in some @smilelykumeenit frame staple aliens (the 2.5mm ones) 

Hint hint buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Paul33 said:


> I’ve been trying different builds and eventually settled on a fused clapton something or other at 0.28 ohm and firing at 28w.
> 
> Flavour is very good I must admit. Tried various different juices and they are all lekker lekker in here.
> 
> Little bit more tweaking and I think it’ll be magic.
> 
> From my limited time with it so far i can tell you that it’s damn well made and well worth the money.
> 
> I’ll let you all know more after using it for the weekend.


Hmmmm... if I'm up early enough I'll go pick one up tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

So after a day of using this RDA I have decided it is made for squonking as it’s a bit of a pain in the @ss when you drip because the bottom airflow holes get all filled up and then spit back forever. 

The solution I have until I grab me a squonker is to remove the top cap and surgically drip onto the cotton to avoid filling the air holes with juice then getting boiling lava shot into your mouth. 

The hunt for a reg squonker has started.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> So after a day of using this RDA I have decided it is made for squonking as it’s a bit of a pain in the @ss when you drip because the bottom airflow holes get all filled up and then spit back forever.
> 
> The solution I have until I grab me a squonker is to remove the top cap and surgically drip onto the cotton to avoid filling the air holes with juice then getting boiling lava shot into your mouth.
> 
> The hunt for a reg squonker has started.


Besides all this the flavour is phenomenal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Paul33 said:


> Besides all this the flavour is phenomenal


Well I think it might just do the same then with a squonker. A squonker does not surgically put a bit of juice on your cotton. But maybe there will be a trick in wicking that will be known as soon as a few more people have it.

Edit, ok checked Jay Haize review and see that it squonk sideways into juicewell, so maybe squonker will work

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> So after a day of using this RDA I have decided it is made for squonking as it’s a bit of a pain in the @ss when you drip because the bottom airflow holes get all filled up and then spit back forever.
> 
> The solution I have until I grab me a squonker is to remove the top cap and surgically drip onto the cotton to avoid filling the air holes with juice then getting boiling lava shot into your mouth.
> 
> The hunt for a reg squonker has started.



get the Topside (just saying)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> get the Topside (just saying)


It’s my birthday next month (just saying)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Well I think it might just do the same then with a squonker. A squonker does not surgically put a bit of juice on your cotton. But maybe there will be a trick in wicking that will be known as soon as a few more people have it.
> 
> Edit, ok checked Jay Haize review and see that it squonk sideways into juicewell, so maybe squonker will work


Squonker will definitely work! 

Like you say it pushes the juice straight sideways onto the bottom of the coil tail and doesn’t come all the way up.


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> It’s my birthday next month (just saying)



just saying silver Topside + reload

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> just saying silver Topside + reload


Bank robbery coming up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> Bank robbery coming up



can I be partner in crime ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> can I be partner in crime ?


Getaway driver checking in.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Christos said:


> Getaway driver checking in.


I think we’re onto something here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Threw a 3mm alien in this morning. Lowered it very low so that the top of the coil is below the top of the airflow. 

Awesome awesome flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Paul33 said:


> Threw a 3mm alien in this morning. Lowered it very low so that the top of the coil is below the top of the airflow.
> 
> Awesome awesome flavour.



Better than the recurve?


----------



## Havana Vape Co

I can say for a fact that using this RDA is one of the best single coil if not thee best I would recommend this one.


----------



## Havana Vape Co

CTRiaan said:


> So is it out yet?


Yes it is and the flavour is out of this world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Havana Vape Co said:


> I can say for a fact that using this RDA is one of the best single coil if not thee best I would recommend this one.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> What are you comparing it against?

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Havana Vape Co said:


> I can say for a fact that using this RDA is one of the best single coil if not thee best I would recommend this one.



Hi. 

What single coil RDA's are you comparing this to ? 
And using standard pin or in BF configuration ? 
Also, using what build ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Havana Vape Co

M.Adhir said:


> Hi.
> 
> What single coil RDA's are you comparing this to ?
> And using standard pin or in BF configuration ?
> Also, using what build ?


So I have been comparing it tk the asmodus c4 which was my fo to single coil however now I have a new favorite. Using a standard pin on it with a dot box 75


----------



## Paul33

CMMACKEM said:


> Better than the recurve?


In my opinion I would say yes

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

